# Cleaning is sometimes good



## wolfy (Jul 18, 2021)

Sorry havent posted in a while, but got excited today.

About a year ago I got a new display cabinet to display some of my collection, but some appeared to be missing.

Now a year later, doing some cleaning/rearranging in the garage, hello whats this box...






So happy to find the damn things again , finally remembered I put them in a safe place.... :E


----------



## AstroTurf (Jul 18, 2021)

nice!!!

not a box that you wooda wanted to throw away by mistake.

good save!


----------



## id30209 (Jul 18, 2021)

Oh my… are those FM E Turbo heads or McG?


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## wolfy (Jul 18, 2021)

McG, I really liked almost all of McGizmos stuff.

PS: and some TB, Mirageman and Erin Ti clone stuff also...


----------



## sledhead (Jul 18, 2021)

Great lights and story...what a relief it must have been.


----------



## lightknot (Jul 19, 2021)

That’s quite a bit to go missing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wolfy (Jul 19, 2021)

lightknot said:


> That’s quite a bit to go missing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Actually, stored in a secure place... 

But I was a little worried at the time. Problems with a large collection I suppose. Finally got everything stored together. Now I just need to get all the various spares and electronic parts together so I know where they all are also.


----------



## nbp (Jul 19, 2021)

Very cool stuff to find! Happy it wasn’t permanently misplaced. 

I often wonder where all that cool old stuff is these days. Just sitting in boxes somewhere in the basements of old CPFers or their kids I suppose.


----------



## wolfy (Jul 19, 2021)

nbp said:


> Very cool stuff to find! Happy it wasn’t permanently misplaced.
> 
> I often wonder where all that cool old stuff is these days. Just sitting in boxes somewhere in the basements of old CPFers or their kids I suppose.



Good question.

I am rarely without my Haiku except when I strip it down to clean it/maintenance, and in those times I will usually carry my brass custom Saltytri which now has a nice patina and also a wonderful EDC. If I go bush I will carry a couple larger lights with throw as required (custom or manufactured), but will also lash an AlephIII which I built with an XLM2+Datiled driver (uses a 17500) to my belt, and works an absolute treat. Its very nicely focused for throw but still with useful spill.

Most of the other customs and rare ones are in a display case. Other manufactured and more common customised lights are scattered about the house, at work or in my room at the family farm and get used if needed.

I would hope others still keep some of the beautiful classic lights going and not just trash them. Hopefully they still use them, I know I try to. Perhaps we should start a thread 'What is your collection doing now' or 'Show which classic lights you have used today'... :shrug:

But if none of my nephews or nieces are interested in keeping the collection as I get on, then I intend to pass them on to new users and let them continue to be enjoyed, hopefully by people who will appreciate such items.


----------



## dotCPF (Jul 29, 2021)

WHOA now THAT is a box you don't want to lose!


----------



## wolfy (Aug 1, 2021)

True there are a few there I would not want to lose. Found a couple more as my re-org continues. I really need to print out my list and check them all off. Might be easier than finding them as I clean up.


----------

